# What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI?



## PLATINUMGRAYGLI (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a set of smaller winter rims so I can get more sidewall on my tire for winter tires. 45 series sidewall on a 17" or, ideally, a 50 series on a 16". I'm running 225/40-18 (stock size) winter tires right now, but don't know what size I'm limited to with caliper clearance.
Anybody know what'll fit??
Thanks!


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (PLATINUMGRAYGLI)*

205/55R16 nokian hakkapeliitta R
join the attack at...
http://www.nokiantires.com

_Modified by teutoned at 12:29 PM 7-16-2009_


_Modified by teutoned at 12:30 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (PLATINUMGRAYGLI)*

205/55R16 on 16x7 ET38


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

No smaller then 16" rims or you wont clear them. Some people can clear with smaller but I'm pretty sure the 1.8T GLI brakes are pretty huge so i would say nothing smaller then 16" but I'm not entirely sure so someone correct my if I'm wrong.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (PLATINUMGRAYGLI)*

im running 16 steelies from an audi tt no issues with my gli up grade


----------



## DASvolkswagen (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (forcefedjetta)*

16" will fit except bbs rxii's


----------



## PLATINUMGRAYGLI (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (DASvolkswagen)*

Nice, that's what I'm talking about!! 205/55-16 it is.








Doc, where will the et38 on 7" put me in relation to my fenders? I think stock is et 35(?) on my 7.5" I wanna get flush but I can always space out. Also, will I notice a pretty good improvement in snowy traction with that size?
Thanks!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (PLATINUMGRAYGLI)*

IIRC, et15 is flush with a 7'' wheel in the front


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (DASvolkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DASvolkswagen* »_16" will fit except bbs rxii's

and rave (need spacers)


----------



## DASvolkswagen (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
and rave (need spacers)

whats rave?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (DASvolkswagen)*

another model of VW wheel


----------



## PLATINUMGRAYGLI (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: What's the smallest diameter wheel to fit MK4 GLI? (JDriver1.8t)*

I cant get the picture to copy and paste so here's the tirerack link;

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand
Something cheap and funky for the winter months.
So 20mm spacers in front and what, like 30mm in the back you think?
Er, on second thought, that'd put me way too far in on et35 wheel, right, that would have me buried in the wheel well by like 55mm? I can't remember...










_Modified by PLATINUMGRAYGLI at 10:24 AM 7-23-2009_


----------

